# help on ssm 602 v3



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Ok so i'm on ssm 602 v3 and I can't get the sync icon to go away. I've tried freezing contact sync and contact storage in titanium backup but haven't had any luck. Any ideas?


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Does it look like this?


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha nope its not the media share thing, its on the other side and even if sync is turned off it won't go away.


----------



## jonwgee (Jun 6, 2011)

Just checking  I would reflash and let it sit overnite..see what happems


----------



## Droidx0351 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just do wipe data/ cache in CWM.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## fakiesk8r333 (Aug 7, 2011)

Idk what happened but it stopped for now. I flashed this rom yesterday and it showed up this morning and stayed until about an hour ago. Thanks though, I'll try it if it happens again.


----------

